# Anyone from Louisiana in USA



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am from Boyce, LA about 15 miles from Alexandria. I have been an LSU fan for 54 years and listen to the games on LSUNET.

Is there anyone else?

Larry


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Larry, just wondering why are you moving from Ecuador to the Philippines?


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*Why I am moving from Ecuador to the Philippines*



Mug said:


> Hi Larry, just wondering why are you moving from Ecuador to the Philippines?


Mug,

I had a heart attack on 5/5/2012. I have a dear Dr MD friend, Dr Sam Dizon, who made me aware that he could give me Stem Cell Therapy to return my heart to the condition it was before my heart attack. 

In addition, he will administer Chelation Therapy to me to clear out any plaque that may be present in my arteries. I figure if I can have access to him when I need him, I will be able to be around with my wife for many years to come.

Finally, Cuenca, Ecuador can get real cold in June, July, and August (a damp cold), not below freezing, so I am NOT totally happy with that situation.

LarryM


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Larry, and best of luck in your treatments. International Living Magazine sells Ecuador in general and Cuenca in particular as a haven for ex-pats. I wondered about it going down into the 40's every night, would prefer the endless summer of the Philippines.


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*Haven for Expats*



Mug said:


> Thanks Larry, and best of luck in your treatments. International Living Magazine sells Ecuador in general and Cuenca in particular as a haven for ex-pats. I wondered about it going down into the 40's every night, would prefer the endless summer of the Philippines.


IL is not always truthful. You are a smart man.

LarryM


----------



## cleve4u (Sep 28, 2014)

*Proud louisianian*

HELLO NEIGHBOR, I'M A RETIRED AMERICAN FROM LOUISIANA (LAKE CHARLES), LIVING IN THE PHILIPPINES....:wave:


----------



## cleve4u (Sep 28, 2014)

LarryM said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am from Boyce, LA about 15 miles from Alexandria. I have been an LSU fan for 54 years and listen to the games on LSUNET.
> 
> ...


 HELLO LARRY M. MY NAME IS CLEVE AND I'M ALSO FROM LOUISIANA (LAKE CHARLES) LIVING IN THE PHILIPPINES. I'M VERY FAMILIAR WITH YOUR HOME TOWN BOYCE. I USE TO TRAVEL UP THAT WAY OFTEN TO ALEXANDRIA V.A. LSU IS ALSO MY FAVORITE COLLEGE TEAM....TAKE CARE NEIGHBOR AND "STAY BLESSED":wave:


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

Glad you LSU guys could hook up. Better luck next year on the gridiron.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello Larry M. My name is Jim and I am also from Louisiana [Shreveport]. I do support LSU, especially when they play other colleges like Old Miss, Alabama, etc., but at heart, I am an NSU fan because I went to college there in the mid and late '60s. Good luck in moving to the Philippines


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

Grew up in Kenner. Not into LSU that much but.... Whodat!!


----------

